# Long path name WIN10



## Sofiaa (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi Dears
We face long file path issues while trying to transfer data from the users' PCs (WIN10) to our destination WIN Server 2016 R2 

Users do not want to Flatten the folder structure, instead, they keep increasing the deepness, and obviously the results are errors while copying, reading, editing, and deleting.

Personally I tried to solve this issue via troubleshooting windows capability but no way using Robocopy?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

If the file names are exceeding the limits of Windows then there is nothing one can do but flatten them.

There is a 256 character limit to the FULL Path.
When going across the network, this will include the source computer name and drive letter, which can shorten the local file name. Also not the spaces are considered as characters.

Sounds like the IT people need to establish a naming convention and enforce it with company backing!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

DaveA said:


> If the file names are exceeding the limits of Windows then there is nothing one can do but flatten them.
> 
> There is a 256 character limit to the FULL Path.
> When going across the network, this will include the source computer name and drive letter, which can shorten the local file name. Also not the spaces are considered as characters.
> ...


I second this. I had to do the same thing for an user that did not use shorten folder and file names.

I ended up having to shorten the first folder, then shortening some more in the deeper folders along with the files.

I thought there was a command to copy/move files and auto shorten the long file names but I can't find anything that supports that at the moment.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try this :- https://www.howtogeek.com/266621/how-to-make-windows-10-accept-file-paths-over-260-characters/


----------



## Sofiaa (Jun 6, 2020)

Couriant said:


> I second this. I had to do the same thing for an user that did not use shorten folder and file names.
> 
> I ended up having to shorten the first folder, then shortening some more in the deeper folders along with the files.
> 
> I thought there was a command to copy/move files and auto shorten the long file names but I can't find anything that supports that at the moment.


This idea was considered but our company needs the subfolders and the structures as it, so shorten the path name would not help.


----------



## Sofiaa (Jun 6, 2020)

managed said:


> Try this :- https://www.howtogeek.com/266621/how-to-make-windows-10-accept-file-paths-over-260-characters/


Let me try and feed you back


----------



## Sofiaa (Jun 6, 2020)

managed said:


> Try this:- https://www.howtogeek.com/266621/how-to-make-windows-10-accept-file-paths-over-260-characters/


@managed 
It works fine for 2 PCs and we tried the same steps on 8 PCs and not working, 224 of users PCs remaining, it will take so much time to apply this in all PCs, and we do not know if it works for all PCs or not, So can you recommend me any tool to skip all these steps and to be a reliable solution for that case?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

This looks promising, it's not free though :- https://www.gurusquad.com/GSRICHCOPY360


----------



## Sofiaa (Jun 6, 2020)

managed said:


> This looks promising, it's not free though :- https://www.gurusquad.com/GSRICHCOPY360


Thanks , let me check and make a full search about Gsrichcopy360 and the other tools that my friends recommended , then to inform my management and feed you back .


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, good luck !


----------



## Sofiaa (Jun 6, 2020)

@managed 
I do not know how to thank you, This program got the compliments from everyone after trying it, now I can say that my problem solved via this great community


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're welcome, I'm glad it worked for you.


----------

